# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Dbuter en cold fusion

## sendoshi

Bonjour les gens.

Mes vnrs patrons, puisse le soleil toujours caresser le haut de leur divines ttes, elles en ont bien besoin les pauvres, ont dcid que j'allais devenir un dveloppeur en coldFusion. L, comme a, comme une lettre  la poste. J'ai d'ailleurs tout mon temps puisqu'il me reste au moins trois jours. Je pourrai donc entretemps mettre rapidement au point la propulsion exponentielle, dcouvrir le sens de la vie et, si je me presse un peu (et que a roule bien, c'est loin), conqurir le march de la vente de rutabagas en Papouasie du sud-est. c'est beau la vie.

Mais avant tout a, il faut que je m'attaque  cold fusion. La bte a l'air calme, le serveur CF 9.0 dition dveloppeur est installe, et mon eclipse a finalement bien voulu ingurgiter CFEclipse. reste la connaissance  acqurir et l je me tourne vers vous: sachant que je viens de java j2ee, quelqu'un aurait-il un site, ou un livre, ou plusieurs de chaque  me suggrer pour arriver  mes fins? Le but du jeu tant bien sr d'arriver  utiliser le bidule et de comprendre ce qu'on fait.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour et bienvenu dans le monde merveilleux de Coldfusion,

Tu as toutes les atouts dans ta main si tu viens du monde extra-ordinaire j2ee.

Pour une introduction et la documentation, je te conseille le site officiel de ColdFusion.

Je te conseille d'utiliser un framework (FuseBox ou autres)  dpendant de la complexit des applications  dvelopper.

----------

